
The Crystal Language - gulperxcx
https://crystal-lang.org/
======
gulperxcx
From a quick peek at it, it seems better than Ruby. Maybe the AWS CodeDeploy
Agent and Gitlab packages can be rewritten in it, which are both coded in Ruby
and slow

